# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) أهداءات اروع برنامج كيبلات Losnn Clamp

## yassin55

اهداء الى اجمل منتدى واحلى اعضاء
اسره المنتدى المغربى للمحمول *www.4gsmmaroc.com *  
Losnn Clamp_Setup_V2.2.0 
دى بعض الصور البرنامج    
2    
3      
نجى الى قائمه الاجهره المدعومه  
1 
3120c, 3555, 3600s, 3610a, 5130xm, 5220c, 5310b, 5310xm, 5320, 5320d,  5500, 5800d, 5800xm, 6085, 6086, 6086b, 6120, 6120c, 6121c, 6122c, 6125,  6126, 6131, 6133, 6136, 6151, 6208c, 6210s, 6220c, 6233, 6234, 6263,  6267, 6270, 6280, 6288, 6290, 6555, 6630, 6650d, 6680, 6681, 7210c,  7310c, 7310s, 7370, 7373, 7510a, 7510s, 7610s, 8800e, E50, E51, E60,  E61, E61i, E62, E65, E66, E70, E71, E75, E90, N70, N71, N72, N73, N76,  N77, N78, N79, N81, N82, N85, N86, N91, N92, N93, N93i, N95, N95 8G,  N96, N97, 2700c  
2 
1202, 1661, 1680c, 2600c, 2630, 2660, 2680s, 2760, 3220, 3220b, 3600,  3650, 3660, 5000, 5070, 5100, 5100a, 5140, 5140b, 5140i, 6020, 6020b,  6021, 6060, 6060v, 6070, 6080, 6111, 6170, 6170b, 6230, 6230b, 6230i,  6620, 6820, 6820a, 6820b, 6822, 6822a, 7070, 7100s, 7200, 7260, 7270,  7360, 7600, 9300, 9300i, N-GAGE, 2323c, 2320c, 2330c, 1681c, 5030  
3 
1100, 1100a, 1100b, 1101, 1110, 1110i, 1112, 1112i, 1200, 1208, 1600,  1650, 2300, 2300a, 2310, 2600, 2610, 2626, 6030, 6030a, 7710, 9500,  9500b  
4 
3109c, 3110c, 3110e, 3250, 3500c, 5200, 5300, 5610d, 5610xm, 5611xm,  5630xm, 5700, 5700b, 6110n, 6300, 6300b, 6300i, 6301, 6500c, 6500s,  6600f, 6600s, 7390, 7500, 7900, 7900d, 8600, N80  
5 
, 2115, 2116, 2650, 2651, 2652, 3100, 3100b, 3105, 3108, 3120, 3300,  3300b, 6100, 6101, 6102, 6103, 6108, 6600, 6670, 6670b, 7610,  
7610b,  N-GAGE QD
3200, 3200b, 3320, 3360, 3560, 6200, 6220, 6225, 6510, 6610, 6610i, 6800, 6800a, 6810, 7210, 7250, 7250i, 8310, 8910, 8910i,N75,N90,6260s, E52, 6700c, 6710s, 6720c, 6730c, 5630d,3230, 6260  
وبعض موديلات Samsung
C140, C160, C160L, C160M, C161, C166, C188, C260, C268, CC03, G810, I8910 
والكتير من صور التوضيحيه نترقب المزيد 
اترككم مع هذا البرنامج التحفه لن تحتاج اى برنامج اخر
يعمل مع
win2000/winXP/Vista    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحياتى للجميع 
اخوكم ياسين

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم ياسين جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## محمد 1000

مشكور اخي الكريم ياسين جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aboalaanet

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## elmohandiss

merci bien mon frere

----------


## abouyasse

شكرا اخي على المجهود

----------


## هيما لورد

الف شكرررررررررررررررر

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------


## بسام حسن

مشكوري جدا

----------


## heshsaom

اشكر المندى على المجهود الرائع والذى لايبخل باى جميل لكافة الاعضاء

----------

